# The difference between the International and standard versions of Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7"?



## lovepack

I cannot for the life of me find the difference in these models. I don't have the model number for the international version so when I called Samsung they were unable help.


----------



## coachmark2

Generally, "International" refers to a GSM-capable device that is unlocked for use on any carrier. The International GSM+LTE edition of the Galaxy Tab S2 is model number SM-T815 and, of course, comes with an LTE modem and SIM card slot onboard.

There are variants for each carrier. Generally, AT&T takes the model number and adds an A to the end, T-Mobile adds a T, etc.

The Wi-Fi only model is the SM-T810
The unlocked international LTE model is the SM-T815
The AT&T cellular model is the SM-T817A
The T-Mobile cellular model is the SM-T817T
The Verizon cellular model is the SM-T817V
The Sprint cellular model is the SM-T817P


----------



## lovepack

Thank you! After hounding the Samsung rep I also discovered that the International model in this case does not come with any kind of manufactures warranty.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovepack*
> 
> Thank you! After hounding the Samsung rep I also discovered that the International model in this case does not come with any kind of manufactures warranty.


Well isn't THAT nice...









Updated earlier post with model numbers


----------



## Robilar

That's typically because the GSM versions of a lot of tablets are only released in specific markets. Thus if you are ordering a GSM supported tablet into the US from Asia, there is no warranty here for it.


----------



## antonxerez

*Compatibility motherboard*

Hi I found this post and I have my motherboard broken, but it is a hard time to find an SM-T815 motherboard used. It is easier to find an SM-T817 but I don´t know about if a T-817 motherboard could be installed in a T-815.

I suppose that it could be installed and unlock after that.

Let me know your thoughts and Thanks!!


----------



## gravdesgdihoca

Hello everyone, well, I can't tell you what the difference is because I've never had this model before. I have the samsung galaxy a71 as a model and to be honest, I never thought I would say this about Android but I love it. Compared to the iPhone that I have been using for more than 5 years, the android turned out to be easier in my opinion. Yes, I agree that there is a difference in cost but if someone asks me what I can recommend from my own experience then my final answer will be: go for Samsung!


----------

